# New to African cichlids



## TheGimpDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi everyone! I am getting ready to set up a 75 gallon aquarium. I will be running two Sun Sun 304b on it. I would like to do a Peacock tank. How many do I add at a time and how many do you think my total stock should be? Thanks for your time! Have a great day!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mixed gender or all male?

How will you cycle the tank? If you cycle with ammonia (allow six weeks) you can add all the fish at once.


----------



## Mbuna freak (Mar 5, 2018)

Yep. After my tanks are cycled I have no problems throwing 8 fish in there at once


----------



## TheGimpDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for the response. Itq will be all male. Is 15 too many? I will be using ammonia.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I added 15 juvies after my tank was cycled, all at once.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like about 12 individuals in all-male 75G and none that mature > six inches. Read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library. It is important that none of the fish look alike and you will not be able to find 12 peacocks that look nothing alike. Plan on stocking some haps as well.

Note that all-male is a challenging tank so have a rehoming plan, know you will tinker with the mix of fish for the first 2 years and have extra tanks for fish that must be removed while awaiting a new home.


----------



## TheGimpDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks again for the response. Maybe African cichlids aren't going to work for me. I'm totally paralyzed and on a ventilator due to ALS. I have my 22 year old daughter take care of my aquarium for me. That's a lot to ask of her. Thanks for your time and have a great day!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can also buy adult sexed males to avoid having to avoid the usual option of rehoming though you need to carefully plan and choose the correct species to mix first. The only problem with buying male peacocks is to avoid getting any that look similar in color or pattern to avoid harassment of similar individuals.

I wouldn't give up on your plan due to your circumstances, especially if your daughter is able to help occasionally. We should be able to help you figure out some good options.

Are you planning on ordering fish online or do you have a good fish store near you? Local fish stores (LFS) can have a limited selection available but you never know.


----------



## TheGimpDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

I will have to order them online because all I have Petsmart and Petco. Thanks for your Help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find mixed gender is more of a "set it and forget it" tank. Think in terms of 4 species with 1m:4f of each. One species of peacock per tank.

Also consider mbuna to get both males and females colorful.


----------



## TheGimpDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Okay when you say think in terms of 4 species, 1 male to 4 females. Then you say one species of Peacock per tank. Does that mean I can only keep five peacocks in my 75 gallon? I'm having a brain fart, can you give me an example of how you would stock a 75? Thanks for your help and answering my noob questions.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Aulonocara species or commonly called Peacocks have colorful males and grayish color females so it is recommended to only stock one species with males and females in a single tank. The reason is there is no way to tell the females apart by species once they are mixed.


----------



## TheGimpDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks, that makes sense. If you mix species and they cross breed is that where OB come from?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

OB Peacocks are a man made cross breed species. More info in the following link OB Peacocks It is generally accepted in the hobby.

It is generally frowned upon in the hobby to keep some genus and/or species together that have the potential to cross breed for a number of reasons. One is that if you start out with known or scientific named fish that mate with a different species, any fry or babies shouldn't be shared or sold with others who may be expecting a 'pure' fish. Second, it is difficult to tell apart offspring of mixed parentage. Third, it's also difficult to foresee the behavior of the offspring as they may be more aggressive.


----------



## TheGimpDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Got it! Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you wanted just peacocks but still want mixed gender, you could do a small peaceful peacock like kandeense and try for 4m:16 females to get your 20. But peacock females are silver/brown.

Or you could do one peacock species and three haps. Hap females are also silver brown.

Mbuna you could get a tank with all colorful males and females. Yellow labs, acei, rusties and Maingano for example.


----------

